

Matrioshka Brains - gnosis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrioshka_Brain

======
sdfjkl
Read "Accelerando" by Charles Stross, if you haven't yet:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerando_%28book%29>

